# What Canon lens?



## Lenny

I'm not sure if this is the appropriate forum to post this in, so moderators feel free to move it.

I have been lurking on one of the Canon forums and while they are a bunch of very knowledgable people, I was mostly reminded that the IAP is still the best and friendliest forum going! :tongue:

So I would like to ask the experts here for their recommendations on what my next lens purchase should be, not necessarily related to photographing pens.

I have the Canon t4i with the 18-135 STM. Have been considering the nifty-fifty (50mm 1.8 II) as it's inexpensive but then I weigh it vs. the 40mm STM.   When what I really want is the 100mm 2.8 USM Macro. :biggrin:

Have also been considering some imported macro extension tubes which I would combine with the 50mm or 40mm, as I'm not sure they would work with my existing lens. 

I have gone back and forth on the 430EX II flash as well. Do I really NEED high speed sync? I think I do for fill flash outside BUT is it worth an extra $80-100 vs. one like the Yongou YN568EX?

Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions or comments!


----------



## sbwertz

The high speed fifty is great for taking pictures in "available darkness."  I used it for theater photograpy.


----------



## brownsfn2

My wife is the photography hobbyist so I just use her equipment.  I am spoiled.  I get to use her Canon 7d with L series 100m Macro lens.  I love that lens!!


----------



## carlmorrell

I use the EFS 60mm macro.  I love it. I say "it is scary sharp".  I hate taking it off my camera (60D).  It's great for portraits too.  YMMV.  

I also have the 430EX II. Like it.  But I do not use it for pen photos. As far as flashes go, I would stick with a Canon speedlite.  After markter flashes most likely will have less capability.


----------



## Lenny

carlmorrell said:


> After markter flashes most likely will have less capability.


 
I think that used to be true but the gap is getting much narrower. I DO wonder about build quality though. The flash I mentioned supports ETTL and functions can be controlled by the camera's menu just as if it were a Canon flash. 

My choices come down to $180 for a knock off or $220 for a lower powered, used Canon. The price for a new 430 ex ii is almost $300 which is more than I'm willing to spend.


----------



## carlmorrell

ETTL is not the same as ETTL II.  From what I have read there are undocumented capabilities that are only used when there is a speedlite attached. YMMV.  If you want to be assured of full compatibility.  

Just to be the devils advocate, knowing how electronics are developed (read as "copied"), I would not be surprised if there are fully compatible after market flashes. 

For example: Does the aftermarket flash support the built-in remote firing capability to have the flash fire off camera.


----------



## Lenny

I'm not sure about the off camera operations. I "think" the canon 430exii doesn't support the ability to trigger other off-camera flashes whereas the canon 580exii will. I also "think" the cloned knockoff mentioned does. 
I am leaning towards the 430exii as it has all the features I care about at this time and even buying used will probably outlast me.


----------



## carlmorrell

Yeah the off camera slave trigger is only with newer bodies, such as the 60D, just checked, it does work with the T4i.  

Another point is, it all depends on what you want to do with the flash. One may never see the need for off camera slave operation.


----------



## Lenny

carlmorrell said:


> Yeah the off camera slave trigger is only with newer bodies, such as the 60D, just checked, it does work with the T4i.
> 
> Another point is, it all depends on what you want to do with the flash. One may never see the need for off camera slave operation.



At this point in time I am willing to give up the off camera triggering feature in favor of the slightly smaller size of the 430exii.


----------



## carlmorrell

Perhaps I am confusing.  My combo 60D and 430EXII will operate as a remote slave.  As will the T4i.

However, I feel like so far I have used about 1/10 of what the flash will do.  

As far a shooting pens, I have yet to get a nice pic with the flash.  I tripod mount, shoot with no flash.  Lately I have been setting the ISO to 100, mirror lockup, remote trigger (Canon RC-1), AV mode (aperature priority) to f20 to get nice deep DOF yielding really long (5 to 10 second) exposure. This configuration is the same one I used with my ancient Rebel XT (350D).  

I switch to the 60D to get more extended ISO, articulated viewfinder, live view, and more pels.  All of these things, I have enjoyed.  My buddy has a T4i, and we felt the cameras were essentially identical.

The one item I do wish these models (60d or t4i) had was micro-adjust.  Essentially calibrates lenses to the body.


----------



## Lenny

Carl, I'm betting I am the one confused. 

Perhaps what I should have said was the 430 will not trigger other flashes off camera. It will act as a slave when triggered by the 580 or the new (?)660 ex I believe. My understanding is the Yongnou 568 ex is a clone of the Canon 580 ex ii and therefore will trigger off camera flash units. Like I said, at this time, none of that matters to me really.


----------



## edstreet

FWIW  This is the lens that I use.

Sigma 50mm f/2.8 EX DG Macro Autofocus Lens for Canon EOS 346101

The light that I use is this.
Photogenic PL1250 500W/s PowerLight Monolight (UV) 915755 B&H


----------



## Lenny

Have you been happy with that lens , Ed?

So many of them say they are macro but won't do 1:1, 
as yours will.


----------



## jsolie

I've done a lot of photography with that 100mm f/2.8 lens (not the L one) that turned out reasonably well (read profitable).

I don't have any experience with the 430 speedlights or knock-offs.  When I purchased my speedlight years ago, the 580ex was what I went with.  My rationale was that I could turn down a bright flash, but it's kind of difficult to turn up a dim one.  I don't have the exII series, and I don't think I'm missing all that much with my current camera body.  I agree with the post about sticking with the Canon equipment, though.  I know some people who've had to re-buy speedlights because they wanted to save some cash.

I'd say get the nifty (or thrifty) fifty.  It's Canon's least expensive lens, at least it was a few years ago.  You'll be surprised with what you can do with it at, say,  f/3.1.  I think it'll focus at like 18" or something like that.  Just be aware that on your body, it'll be more like having an 85mm lens due to the sensor crop factor.  Which means you can get away with using it as a portrait lens, if so inclined.


----------



## edstreet

Lenny said:


> Have you been happy with that lens , Ed?
> 
> So many of them say they are macro but won't do 1:1,
> as yours will.



I have an older model that is non DSG.  There is also no coating on it for digital stuff.  In fact when I bought mine digital was not here.  I use it in pure manual mode.  Even focus.  I love it and I will cry when the day comes that I have to replace it.


----------



## Lenny

Yes, I am aware of the crop sensor factor. 
I actually like that fact ... 1.6 x 50 = 80 .. Not a bad length for portraits.

Ed, it's nice to hear that. One of the things I have considered is a fd to eos adapter to use d film camera lenses. They are available for cheap on ebay and would allow me to dabble in some macro stuff. Many will tell you they only use manual mode when shooting macro anyway.


----------



## Lenny

jsolie, the consensus on the Canon forum is ht the 100mm macro is "the" lens. A great macro lens with enough reach that you can get stunning bug photos without disturbing them. They also say even though its not an "L" lens you would be hard pressed to tell the difference in IQ , plus it makes a great portrait lens. 
Hoping to find someone who has one but just can't live without the new canon mpe-65 macro and will be willing to part with it for cheap.


----------



## Sylvanite

What are you planning to do with it?  Before I can recommend a lens, I'd have to know what kind of photography you need it for.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Lenny

I would like to dabble in some macro work, but also am looking for something that expands on what I have (18-135 IS STM) without duplicating it too much. It would be nice if it wasn't too one dimensional. I have considered everything from the 55-250 to the 40mm.
I guess what I'm looking for is feedback from those who purchased a lens that they either loved or hated and hearing the reasons why. 
I may even photograph some pens if I can get back to making some! :biggrin:


----------



## gketell

The canon 100mm is a beautiful lens!  I absolutely Love mine. 
I also have the 50mm macro. I haven't touched it since I got the 100mm. It is so much easier to get good framing with the 100; I don't have to have the lens IN the tent with the pen like I do with the 50. 

But I have to say I haven't seen a photo yet from the Sigma 180mm macro that looked bad. That would be my second choice.


----------



## avbill

I agree with Greg


----------



## jsolie

Lenny said:


> jsolie, the consensus on the Canon forum is ht the 100mm macro is "the" lens. A great macro lens with enough reach that you can get stunning bug photos without disturbing them. They also say even though its not an "L" lens you would be hard pressed to tell the difference in IQ , plus it makes a great portrait lens.
> Hoping to find someone who has one but just can't live without the new canon mpe-65 macro and will be willing to part with it for cheap.



Yes, the IQ is amazing with that lens.  I've had to re-shoot many things with it because it's faster to remove dust in real life than it is in Photoshop.  Nothing like spending some time setting up a shot, thinking that everything is free from dust, and you find a big nasty hair in a detail area.  Image inspectors tend to not like that.

One thing with that 100m lens is that it focuses slowly.  It's not a big deal for me since I focus it manually most all the time.  It got a bit irksome while outside trying to get a good shot of a flying and stinging insect.


----------



## Lenny

jsolie said:


> One thing with that 100m lens is that it focuses slowly.  It's not a big deal for me since I focus it manually most all the time.  It got a bit irksome while outside trying to get a good shot of a flying and stinging insect.



Are there USM and non-USM versions of this lens? 
I have noticed some on ebay selling from Japan that don't seem to mention USM. They are usually priced slightly less. 
While I tend to be lazy in this regard and would like to let the camera do all the focusing, I know many will only use manual focusing when taking macros of insects, preferring to "rock" back and forth to achieve focus.


----------



## Sylvanite

For insect photography, it's hard to beat the Canon 100mm EF (non-L) USM macro lens.  I have seen gray-market versions that are not USM (and would avoid them like the plague).  The image quality of the 100mm EF USM macro lens rivals that of the Canon 100mm EF USM L macro lens - the L version simply has better build quality.

I don't own a 100mm macro lens.  I opted for the 60mm EF-S macro (for an APS-C body) as more generally useful for pen and portrait photography.  I don't really shoot with it much though, as I since picked up a 24-105mm EF L lens.

For close-up photography, I bought a $50 set of extension tubes - ones that pass the electrical connections along.  Paired with a 28-135mm or 70-300mm zoom, I can get full-frame insect shots without disturbing the bug.

If you want to "dabble your toes" (i.e. not dish out a lot of money), then I'd encourage you to try an extension tube with your existing zoom lens.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## Lenny

Thank you, Eric!
Maybe you can answer a question I have regarding my 18-135 STM lens and the use of extension tubes. I know the lens needs to be "active", that is to say if you have the power on and it isn't used for a few minutes it switches off, not allowing you to switch to manual mode until you have tapped the shutter to wake it up. Therefore I would think you NEED to have the ones with electrical contacts, ... Correct?  I have been considering a couple of different inexpensive ones, not canon or kenko. Fotodiox and Xtetc are two I have seen. Any thoughts on theses inexpensive ones?


----------



## farmer

*NON usm*



Lenny said:


> jsolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing with that 100m lens is that it focuses slowly. It's not a big deal for me since I focus it manually most all the time. It got a bit irksome while outside trying to get a good shot of a flying and stinging insect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there USM and non-USM versions of this lens?
> I have noticed some on ebay selling from Japan that don't seem to mention USM. They are usually priced slightly less.
> While I tend to be lazy in this regard and would like to let the camera do all the focusing, I know many will only use manual focusing when taking macros of insects, preferring to "rock" back and forth to achieve focus.
Click to expand...

 

All of the canon tilt shift lenses are not auto focus.
No they are not less, My tse 17mm f4 L sales for 2499.00 

I don't do portraits, And I do no not care for the nifty fifty. 
I have a new one that I think I shot 10 photos with and put it back in my bag.
I rather use a 18-55 kit lens 
the 85mm 1.8 sales for 320.00 used would be my choice over a nifty fifty.
I also have a tse 24mm mk 1 L lens which is 1000.00 used.

The 17mm L 24mm L and the 35mmL are my favorite. 

If you want a macro lens and you are not shooting bugs , buy the non IS 100mm macro it is about half price. they run under 500.00 used.

You always want to turn the IS OFF then doing still photography.

IS ( IMAGE STABLISER ) is for hand held or can be used when the camera is on a tripod but photographing a moving subject.

Still photography, the last thing you want is your IS turned on. it will make your picture blurry.

If you get my way I would be happy to let you try out different lenses.
with the t4i the canon 10-22 or sigma 10-20 would work well for pens.
what a fun low light fast lite lens.

The only problem is if you plan on upgrading to a full frame camera body the 10 -22 and the 10 20 lenses will not fit.


If I get a chance I will set up on something with my canon t3i with the 10-22 lens. But in all honesty the 18- 55 works good for pen sized products.


----------



## SteveG

Lenny, there are tons of equipment reviews on the web. My guess is to combine the pro's reviews along with feedback here and on photo forums and you will come up with a winning choice.  And I agree, this (IAP) is a MUCH friendlier place to be, than many of the other forums out there!
Steve


----------



## seamus7227

GO WITH THE 100MM


----------



## Whaler

I can't speak for Canon as I am a Nikon user but I say buy the 100mm macro, you will not regret it. With your 18-135 you have the mid range covered, the 100mm macro will be a good fit, next possibly a longer tele or a super wide angle.

I shoot a Nikon D-7000 with the Nikon 16-85mm VR as a carry lens,  a Nikon 70-300mm VR for longer stuff, the Nikon 105mm Micro VR for macro and intermediate work. I feel that I pretty well have everything covered with this combination. For a fun lens I just ordered the Nikon 10.5mm f2.8 Fisheye.

I was playing with the 105 today, love what you can do with it.


----------



## jsolie

You cannot go wrong with a 100mm macro lens.  These were taken with Canon's 100mm f/2.8 macro lens on two different Canon DSLRs.   In all cases, the camera was tripod mounted.  The lens does not have any IS (or VR for you Nikonians).  The kiwi and the cup of pencils were taken with my old camera and the salsa was taken with my new (now discontinued) camera.

Lenny, I didn't see your question until just now... I don't know if there are USM and non versions of this lens.  I've had this Canon lens for quite a few years now, and it's never really been an issue.  I'll use faster focusing lenses for most stuff.


----------



## chriselle

Whaler said:


> I can't speak for Canon as I am a Nikon user but I say buy the 100mm macro, you will not regret it. With your 18-135 you have the mid range covered, the 100mm macro will be a good fit, next possibly a longer tele or a super wide angle.
> 
> I shoot a Nikon D-7000 with the Nikon 16-85mm VR as a carry lens,  a Nikon 70-300mm VR for longer stuff, the Nikon 105mm Micro VR for macro and intermediate work. I feel that I pretty well have everything covered with this combination. For a fun lens I just ordered the Nikon 10.5mm f2.8 Fisheye.
> 
> I was playing with the 105 today, love what you can do with it.



Nice shots Whaler...  You have the newer VR version of the 105.  Of course it's a better lens than the previous generation of 105's but do you think the AF 105 is a decent macro lens for a D80? This will be pretty much dedicated to pen work so VR isn't a requirement.  Sorry OP for the slight Nikon highjack..


----------



## Sylvanite

chriselle said:


> Of course it's a better lens than the previous generation of 105's but do you think the AF 105 is a decent macro lens for a D80? This will be pretty much dedicated to pen work so VR isn't a requirement.


Most any modern SLR camera lens is plenty good enough to take pen photos.  Check out http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photo-better-110903/.  One picture was taken with a bundled zoom lens and the other with a fixed focal length macro lens.  The difference in image quality is insignificant.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Whaler

chriselle said:


> Whaler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for Canon as I am a Nikon user but I say buy the 100mm macro, you will not regret it. With your 18-135 you have the mid range covered, the 100mm macro will be a good fit, next possibly a longer tele or a super wide angle.
> 
> I shoot a Nikon D-7000 with the Nikon 16-85mm VR as a carry lens,  a Nikon 70-300mm VR for longer stuff, the Nikon 105mm Micro VR for macro and intermediate work. I feel that I pretty well have everything covered with this combination. For a fun lens I just ordered the Nikon 10.5mm f2.8 Fisheye.
> 
> I was playing with the 105 today, love what you can do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shots Whaler...  You have the newer VR version of the 105.  Of course it's a better lens than the previous generation of 105's but do you think the AF 105 is a decent macro lens for a D80? This will be pretty much dedicated to pen work so VR isn't a requirement.  Sorry OP for the slight Nikon highjack..
Click to expand...



Chris, I don't feel that you need a macro lens for pens, most all of the pen pictures that I have taken were with my 16-85 mm primary lens. Any lens that will focus down to 12-18" should do the job.


----------



## Dan Hintz

Whaler said:


> Chris, I don't feel that you need a macro lens for pens, most all of the pen pictures that I have taken were with my 16-85 mm primary lens. Any lens that will focus down to 12-18" should do the job.


Yep... I take mine with my kit lens.


----------



## farmer

*18-55 kit lens*





canon t3i 18-55 kit lens on a piece of smoked glass


----------

